# Keine Perl Ausgabe über Apache



## PierreR32 (7. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

hab hier ein Problem das wenn ich ein Perl Script aufrufe, es keine Ausgabe im Apache gibt. 

Hier der Code:

```
#!/usr/local/bin/perl

# hello.pl -- my first perl script!

print "Content-type: text/html\n\n";

print "Hello, world!\n";
```
Allerdings klappt die Ausgabe per Console. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann ? 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2007)

Gibt es einen Fehler im error.log der Webseite oder des Apache?


----------



## PierreR32 (8. Dez. 2007)

Hi, 

das error.log sagte ich soll in der suexec log schauen und da stand irgendwas mit directory mismatch. 
Komischerweise geht es anscheinend wieder und der Fehler auch nicht mehr. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------

